# Incoming...first Frederique Constant!



## Shem (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm a huge Omega fan and collector, but no one brand can possibly have a design to fill every niche a watch enthusiast might want. In particular, I've been attracted to the design of the JLC Master Ultra Thin Moon 39, a dressy watch with the classic moonphase and date ring at 6-o'clock, but I rarely have occasion to wear dress watches and something so conservative as the MUT Moon 39 is difficult to dress down. Further, I couldn't justify that outlay of cash on a non-Omega since there are so many Omegas I'm saving for that I could wear every day. 

As my friends in the Omega world know, I'm also a sucker for unique blue dials -- I have the Skyfall AT8500, an electric blue Seamaster 300m, and a Yacht-Master from that crown brand -- with such pieces as the PP Nautilus 5712 and the FP Journe Chronometre Bleu on my wishlist.

So what is one to do when one wants a dressy (but not too dressy) watch with the MUT Moon 39 style design, preferably with a manufacture movement, and without breaking the bank?

Enter...Frederique Constant?!?!

I had no idea this watch existed until I searched for "moonphase" while wasting time on WatchRecon (nor had I any experience with Frederique Constant). Turns out that it's a design similar to the MUT Moon 39 with a gorgeous and totally unique satin midnight blue dial, a manufacture movement, display caseback showing a very nicely decorated movement, and a contemporary 42mm case...all for an unbelievably low price (preowned). Then I discovered that this Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase was actually recommended by a number of watch blogs as a "best buy" even at MSRP ($3,695), providing lots of watchmaking bang for the buck. So I sent an offer, did some negotiating, and successfully managed to purchase this near-mint preowned example for a great price that made it truly a no-brainer.

The dial is very unique in that it appears almost black in lower lighting conditions, such as you might find in a nice restaurant in the evening, but shows a beautiful satin finish with a hint of sunburst when it catches the light. Despite the conservative design, I think this watch is versatile and can be dressed down effectively because of the blue dial and contemporary 42mm case size (which wears nicely even on my tiny wrists because of the short lugs). FC also makes a bracelet for this model that I'm looking into getting, which would dress it down even further.

In short, it's no Omega, but it doesn't try to be -- it fits a niche that Omega really doesn't cover, and at a price point that won't hold me back too much from my Omega wishlist. It's basically eliminated my desire for the JLC MUT Moon 39 and reduced the urgency of my desire for the FP Journe Chronometre Bleu, all at 1/15th the price!

Without further ado, here are some photos. I tried to catch the dial in different lighting conditions to show the various effects you can get from it.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Congratulations! I love mine as well.


----------



## MrCCartel (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes I also lust after the JLC thin moon 39, and I as well looked to the FC thinline moonphase due to the jlc being $10,000. But unfortunately the FC thinline moonphase at 42mm with such a big dial wears bigger than I want a dress watch to wear. So I moved to the FC classics manufacture. It has a smaller dial and still keeps the in-house movement and the theme of a nice classic dress watch.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

I saw this at an AD when it first came out--beautiful, well-made watch. It is a bit on the big side, but very nice piece.


----------



## ksawyer06 (May 10, 2014)

Congrats it is a beautiful watch, I regret selling mine.....


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

I share your affinity for this watch


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Congrats!!! Mine says hello....


----------



## Il-Re (Apr 6, 2010)

I love everything about this watch apart from the size, if it was 38-40mm I would be all over it. Movement finishing is superb, but I do feel that JLC got the size spot on with the MUT 39. I sold my maxime manufacture due to the size being too big (IMO) for a dressy watch.


----------



## Shem (Jul 19, 2013)

Il-Re said:


> I love everything about this watch apart from the size, if it was 38-40mm I would be all over it. Movement finishing is superb, but I do feel that JLC got the size spot on with the MUT 39. I sold my maxime manufacture due to the size being too big (IMO) for a dressy watch.


Have you tried the FC on in person? I've tried on the MUT 39 several times, and I thought that it wore big on my 6.25" wrists even though it only had a 39mm case size. The FC Slimline Moonphase I find wears small for its 42mm case size (particularly due to the shape, angle, and size of the lugs). Overall I think they're comparable in terms of how they wear on the wrist.


----------



## magnumgourmet (Jun 8, 2014)

Shem said:


> Have you tried the FC on in person? I've tried on the MUT 39 several times, and I thought that it wore big on my 6.25" wrists even though it only had a 39mm case size. The FC Slimline Moonphase I find wears small for its 42mm case size (particularly due to the shape, angle, and size of the lugs). Overall I think they're comparable in terms of how they wear on the wrist.


My jeweler is an AD for both FC and JLC. When I was debating which watch to get I tried on the MUT39 and FC Slimline Moonphase next to each other. I was really expecting to want the JLC based on my research (didn't want anything over 40mm as i've been wearing a 35mm Bucherer for the last 15 years "shown below"). There was a slight size difference that I could detect when looking down at the watches on my wrist (i.e. reading the time). However, in a full length mirror at 3 feet there was absolutely no difference in perceived size. The lugs on the JLC are a bit longer than the FC and increases its size based on how it sits on the wrist.

Couple of other points...I thought that the movement on the FC is nicer looking than the JLC...I really wish that FC would put a seconds hand on the moonphase. That change would make it nearly a perfect watch.

Due to the lack of seconds, I ended up forgoing the moonphase and getting the three hand Slimline with date.


----------



## Loco (Mar 12, 2013)

Great choice!

I think that this is one of the most beautiful moonphase watches that you can get for the money. I love the color of the blue dial and how it almost looks black at times.

I plan on adding this watch to my collection.

Dean


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

too dressy for my needs but it sure does look good  wear it in good health.


----------



## IPG (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations on your purchase!
It's my favourite moonphase. Classy, uncluttered and stunning in the dark blue.

Im close to pulling the trigger on a Breitling TO, this FC slimline is definitely on my wish list.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Sweet. My favorite color combo. Enjoy!


----------

